# After Exam Discussions



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Please be mindful of what you post, would hate to see anyone get in trouble!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know man, we could use the free publicity in the NCEES newsletter again.


----------



## Civil Eng Chick (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, after thought of the test. More theory questions than I expected. You know where you can't find the answer in the book. I felt like some of the answer choices were a little tricky. Had one question were the varibles were in english units but all the answer choices was in metric. Whats up with that. :deadhorse: Anyway still can not guage how I did.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 26, 2009)

^ that is interesting - I didnt take the PE but the PS, and i thought there were quite a bit more conceptual or theoretical based questions vs. the practical app type of problems typical in the study manuals.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

I took the structures afternoon session and overall, I felt the exam was very straightforward. There were only a couple of questions in each session that I had to guess on, and I at least tried to make it an educated guess. I feel like I did pretty well, but that really doesn't mean anything until I get that letter saying I passed!


----------



## SteveV (Oct 30, 2009)

This was my 2nd time. I first took the test in April 2008 with the Geotech depth and failed with a 52/80 (32 morn, 20 aft). I thought this Oct 09 test with Geotech depth was easier or maybe it's because I studied nothing but Geotech this time, although I did not put that many study hours into it. I felt I got 35 to 37 in the morning and 32 to 34 in the afternoon for sure, maybe more. I did not have to guess on many of them, except some of those stupid theory questions like mentioned above.

The 6-minute solutions Geotech book I bought for this time really helped as there were several problems on the test just like the book example problems.


----------

